# Welcher ansatz für Web Application + Web Service



## sulo (14. Jun 2012)

Hi,

ich weiss nicht so recht ob das hier das richtige Unterforum ist aber ich hoffe es wird irgendwie passen.
Mir geht es um folgendes:

Ich möchte eine Web-Application entwickeln bei der das UI durchaus Ajax-lastig sein soll. Und suche dafür das passende Framework bzw. Libs. Eine besonderheit ist noch das zusätzlich zu der Webapplication auch noch ein Webservice für gewisse Teile der Daten angeboten werden soll.

Was ist eurer Meinung nach zur Zeit State-of-the-art um sowas in Java umzusetzen? Ich hatte an EJBs + JSF + irgendeine erweiterung wie Richfaces oder icefaces + Hibernate gedacht. Weiss aber nicht in wie weit das Zeitgemäss bzw. Ideal ist.
Ich dachte mir dabei, dass ich hier ja einfach für den webservice den View aus dem MVC-Pattern für gewisse teile doppelt belege... also einmal als normalen HTML-Output und einmal als Webservice. Das Datenmodell untendrunter in Hibernate und die DAOs bleiben ja dann bei beiden gleich.

Was mir noch empfohlen wurde für UI lastige Web-Applicationen ist Vaadin. Ich habe hier mal ein wenig in der Doku nachgelesen und das sieht von der arbeitsweise sehr nach desktop-application bauen aus (was nicht negativ ist).. ich weiss nur nicht in wie weit sich da einfach noch die WebService funktionalität einbauen lässt und wie flexibel man im allgemeinen damit ist.

Was sind denn so die Sachen die Ihr dafür verwenden würdet?

Danke schonmal und Grüße
Sulo


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (14. Jun 2012)

Was ist unter WebService zu verstehen?

RPC, Soap, REST hängt natürlich vom Anwendungsfall ab.

Geht es um ein komponentenbasiertes Webframework oder ein MVC-Framework?


----------



## sulo (15. Jun 2012)

Hi,

unter WebService ist ein REST-basierter WebService zu verstehen welcher nach Authentifizierung Daten bereitstellt.

Ob komponentenbasiert oder MVC ist denke ich erstmal egal zumal ich da den genauen unterschied zwischen den beiden nicht so direkt fassen kann. Evtl. kann einer von euch da ja mal die Unterschiede erläutern.

Danke und Grüße
Sulo


----------



## JimPanse (15. Jun 2012)

Hi,

auf dem MVC-Muster basieren eigentlich alle. Man unterscheidet zwischen Request-(oder auch Action) und komponentenbasierten Webframeworks.

Hier ist ein Artikel aus JAX der den unterschied darstellt und auch JSF mit Wicket vergleicht:

Wicket-und-JSF-im-Vergleich

Grüße


----------



## sulo (15. Jun 2012)

Hi nochmal,

Also ich denke mal ich habe die Auswahl auf 3 Kandidaten beschränkt.. meine kriterien waren dabei eine aktive community, nicht zu unverbreitet und gute ajax Unterstützung.

Die 3 kandiadaten wären JSF, Wicket und Tapestry 5. Ich habe da mal noch paar kurze Fragen zu.

Würde einer von euch begründet von einer der alternativen abraten? 
Im Fall von JSF: Welche Implementierung ist hier zu empfehlen? MyFaces?

Danke euch schonmal
Sulo


----------



## Sym (18. Jun 2012)

sulo hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Im Fall von JSF: Welche Implementierung ist hier zu empfehlen? MyFaces?...


Das kommt auf den EE-Server drauf an. Mit einem Tomcat würde ich wohl zu MyFaces raten, weil es bugfreier "scheint". Im JBoss 7 wird erst einmal nur Mojarra unterstützt - das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung damit.


----------

